# How can I tune my 25-PDV?



## grunyon (Feb 4, 2013)

Hey guys.

I got an infrared thermometer and I am interested in tuning this stove to try to get the most out of my pellets. I still feel like I'm the only one complaining my stove isn't hot enough to even heat my living room unless it stays on 9-9. 

I understand that Air on Temp needs to stay where it is.

How to I tune Fuel Feed and Burn Air? How much air is too little? Too much? How much fuel is too little? Too much?

Should I tune my stove on a heat setting of 1? 5? 9?

Thanks.


----------



## MCPO (Feb 4, 2013)

Normally in heat mode d you set the lower 3 buttons on 6-4-1. I suppose you could try 7-4-1 to see if more heat is gained.
 If all else fails you can always  change the heat mode to C for a higher heat output (burns more pellets ) Supposedly you`ll get a slightly dirtier burn but I don`t see it either in the stove (flame) or the exhaust .
I would think the proper technical instruments would be needed to determine the differences. I`d also have to believe it might not meet the stove emission specs either but sometimes ya gotta do what ya gotta do.


----------



## smoke show (Feb 4, 2013)

grunyon said:


> I understand that Air on Temp needs to stay where it is.


 



grunyon said:


> Should I tune my stove on a heat setting of 1? 5? 9?
> 
> Thanks.


 1-5-9 ain't leaving the AOT where it is. just sayn.


----------



## slvrblkk (Feb 4, 2013)

smoke show said:


> 1-5-9 ain't leaving the AOT where it is. just sayn.


 
I think he just meant the heat setting smoke.......


----------



## CladMaster (Feb 4, 2013)

Perform a control board reset as follows .....

Do this when the stove is cold.

Unplug the stove from the power outlet.

Plug the power lead back in.

Press and hold the bottom 3 buttons all at the same time within 4 seconds and wait 2 seconds and then release the buttons, after a few seconds you should see F5 in the two digital readouts.

Wait 5 - 10 seconds for the F5 in the digital readouts to go blank, unplug the power as soon as the display goes blank and wait 5 - 10 seconds.

Plug power lead back in and press both the up and down blower speed buttons at the same time within 4 - 5 seconds and release, you should now see a letter (A, b, c or d) in the left digital display under heat range, you need to change this to 'd' using the up / down buttons below that readout, once set to 'd' wait 10 - 15 seconds then unplug the power again and wait 5 seconds.

Plug power back in, then set the lower three (3) buttons to read 6-4-1 from left to right.
(Note: Some 25 PDV stoves settings for the lower 3 buttons are 4-6-1, 5-4-1.)

Clean out the burn pot etc.

Put fuel in the hopper, start up the stove, set the stove on 5 for heat and 5 for the blower and see how it goes from there (it takes about 30 - 60 minutes for the stove to get to it's operating temp).


----------



## smoke show (Feb 4, 2013)

slvrblkk said:


> I think he just meant the heat setting smoke.......


 I'm a donkey.


----------



## DexterDay (Feb 4, 2013)

The lower 3 buttons only affect the bottom 2 heat levels (1 & 2) on the PDV and PDVC. 

So on 9-9 it should burn the same, no matter the bottom settings. Or that's what I have seen and read. Only the EP, PAH, CPM, and IP are affected on all heat levels.


----------



## jimmieguns (Feb 5, 2013)

grunyon said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> I got an infrared thermometer and I am interested in tuning this stove to try to get the most out of my pellets. I still feel like I'm the only one complaining my stove isn't hot enough to even heat my living room unless it stays on 9-9.
> 
> ...


 
best thing to do is call ENGLANDER when u get a chance- customer service is TOP NOTCH=  they'll walk u thru any problem w/o   diffuculty..been there so I know


----------



## CladMaster (Feb 5, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> The lower 3 buttons only affect the bottom 2 heat levels (1 & 2) on the PDV and PDVC.
> 
> So on 9-9 it should burn the same, no matter the bottom settings. Or that's what I have seen and read. Only the EP, PAH, CPM, and IP are affected on all heat levels.


 
I have the 25 PDVC --- man date of 2012, the lower 3 buttons affect all the heat levels on it.


----------



## smoke show (Feb 5, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> The lower 3 buttons only affect the bottom 2 heat levels (1 & 2) on the PDV and PDVC.


 yep, not always the case.


----------



## Lousyweather (Feb 5, 2013)

call the dealer?


----------



## h2ochild (Feb 5, 2013)

To add further to the confusion.... https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/england-pellet-stoves-mysterious-3-buttons.40130/#post-507544 see post 10........and last week
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads...s-wanna-share-good-stuff.104004/#post-1359302 see post 23.


----------



## Navy Submariner (Feb 5, 2013)

CladMaster said:


> Perform a control board reset as follows .....
> 
> Do this when the stove is cold.
> 
> ...


 

Does anyone know what modes "a & b" do on the Englander 25-PDV stoves.  I have read a lot of info on this site about modes "c & d" but no mention of what a & b do.


----------



## JohnRXL (Feb 5, 2013)

What are these modes A B C and D? I have a 25PDV and there is no mention of those settings on the control board or the manual. Is that only on the 25PDVC models?
I'm getting confused here everytime someone mentoins those different modes on there PDV model.


----------



## Navy Submariner (Feb 5, 2013)

JohnRXL said:


> What are these modes A B C and D? I have a 25PDV and there is no mention of those settings on the control board or the manual. Is that only on the 25PDVC models?
> I'm getting confused here everytime someone mentoins those different modes on there PDV model.


 
On the 25-PDV stoves there are modes a,b,c & d.  These are found when resetting the control board back to factory settings.  My understanding is that the 25-PDV comes from the factory set to mode d.  Mode c changes the fuel feed (auger speed) to increase heat output.  I am trying to understand what modes a & b are for, if anything at all.


----------



## Lousyweather (Feb 5, 2013)

*yawn*   dealer......why isnt anyone calling the dealer?


----------



## DexterDay (Feb 5, 2013)

h2ochild said:


> To add further to the confusion.... https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/england-pellet-stoves-mysterious-3-buttons.40130/#post-507544 see post 10........



That #10 is Mike Holton himself describing the operation of a PDVC and he states this model is only affected on levels 1 and 2.

The newer generation stoves (single auger/Top feed) are for all settings.  



stoveguy2esw said:


> the 240 doesnt have a mode adjust it was a chip made specifically for that model, it does however have full range changeability in the lower buttons where the "2 auger" stoves are only effected on ranges 1-2....



From the Man...


----------



## smoke show (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## CladMaster (Feb 5, 2013)

Modes 'A' and 'b' just increase the fuel feed even more than mode 'c' or 'd' does ...... again, puts out more heat due to the extra fuel, but the down side is that it will burn 'dirty'.


----------



## Navy Submariner (Feb 6, 2013)

CladMaster said:


> Modes 'A' and 'b' just increase the fuel feed even more than mode 'c' or 'd' does ...... again, puts out more heat due to the extra fuel, but the down side is that it will burn 'dirty'.


 
Thx CladMaster - I figured that's what they were for - just wanted confirmation.  I am going to spend some time this weekend mapping the top auger speeds vs mode vs heat range settings.  I will post my findings to share on this site.  I believe that having an understanding of the timing of the top auger is key to consistent results in burning without jamming.  Pellets play some role in this as well but not sure just how much.  Pellets definitely influence heat output based on actual material of the pellets.

To the others on this that are having difficulties with there stoves for whatever reason - be patient because I believe that these stoves are fairly well built - we just need a better understanding of how to tune them to get them to work.  I will continue to post on this site with my findings and discuss the whys and hows of what I have done and my results.  Being an engineer for over 35 years there is nothing I can't fix after getting to the root cause of the problem.


----------



## AlbertaClipper (Jan 27, 2015)

Hi; I hope someone sees this. I followed these instructions after my son inadvertently did something to our 25-pdvc that made the lowest setting still put pellets out too quickly (making the stove burn like a portal to H*ll). 

The stove did not respond at all the way the directions said it should; I never saw F5, and never saw numbers when I tried pressing the lower buttons (I only tried the two leftmost ones). 

Now the stove wants to shut down always. It will start burning and get up to temperature and then want to shut down. I tried holding down the on button (display says 5 and U) since that has worked in the past. However, that doesn't work. The stove will keep burning if I keep hitting the on button but it returns to shutdown mode after a few seconds.

It's too late in the day for me to call the manufacturer, and I have to work tomorrow. It's gonna get cold again here and I am very worried and stressed that I've messed this thing up. Burning like H*ll was better than not at all.

Thanks,

Clipper



CladMaster said:


> Perform a control board reset as follows .....
> 
> Do this when the stove is cold.
> 
> ...


----------



## CladMaster (Jan 27, 2015)

You need to follow these instructions as detailed, others have no problem with these instructions, please try again.


----------



## AlbertaClipper (Jan 27, 2015)

Thanks; for some reason the problem seems to have sorted itself; thank goodness. I still don't understand the numbers that you all mention when talking about the 3 bottom buttons but maybe I'll figure it out some day. I wish I could find a video of an explanation.


----------



## CladMaster (Jan 28, 2015)

AlbertaClipper said:


> Thanks; for some reason the problem seems to have sorted itself; thank goodness. I still don't understand the numbers that you all mention when talking about the 3 bottom buttons but maybe I'll figure it out some day. I wish I could find a video of an explanation.



See pic below ...... each one is set with a number, press each one of the buttons outlined in red as shown below, a number will be displayed for each button.

To change the number you press the up or down button under that number.

The defaults are 6 - 4 - 1 as shown below.


----------



## AlbertaClipper (Jan 28, 2015)

Thanks very much, CladMaster!


----------



## SKOAL MAN (Jan 28, 2015)

grunyon said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> I got an infrared thermometer and I am interested in tuning this stove to try to get the most out of my pellets. I still feel like I'm the only one complaining my stove isn't hot enough to even heat my living room unless it stays on 9-9.
> 
> ...


What does your fancy radar gun say the temperature of your stove is ?


----------



## Briatar (Oct 30, 2017)

Hi everyone I was wondering what I can do to slow down the consumption of pellets in my 25 pvdc..I'm going through a 40lb bag every12 - 14hrs and it's still mild here in Ontario advanced settings are 1 2 1 heat range 2 blower 5


----------



## Pellet rick (Oct 30, 2017)

Briatar said:


> Hi everyone I was wondering what I can do to slow down the consumption of pellets in my 25 pvdc..I'm going through a 40lb bag every12 - 14hrs and it's still mild here in Ontario advanced settings are 1 2 1 heat range 2 blower 5


Close up the opening alittle at the bottom of the hopper. It’s a sliding plate , you just need a philips screw driver. It adjusts the flow of pellets to the top auger


----------



## Briatar (Oct 31, 2017)

I have already closed it as far as I can


----------



## Briatar (Oct 31, 2017)

Pellet rick said:


> Close up the opening alittle at the bottom of the hopper. It’s a sliding plate , you just need a philips screw driver. It adjusts the flow of pellets to the top auger


I have closed the restrictor plate up as far as I can...I checked the hopper before I left for work this morning and it was almost empty after only running for 8.5hrs


----------



## Pellet rick (Oct 31, 2017)

Briatar said:


> I have closed the restrictor plate up as far as I can...I checked the hopper before I left for work this morning and it was almost empty after only running for 8.5hrs


What mode are you in ?


Briatar said:


> I have closed the restrictor plate up as far as I can...I checked the hopper before I left for work this morning and it was almost empty after only running for 8.5hrs


what mode are you running in ? You should be in D mode for a PDVC as I understand. I know my PDV which runs in C mode sometimes switches modes to A or B and starts to dump fuel like crazy after a power failure. Just my 2 cents to check.


----------



## Briatar (Oct 31, 2017)

Pellet rick said:


> What mode are you in ?
> 
> what mode are you running in ? You should be in D mode for a PDVC as I understand. I know my PDV which runs in C mode sometimes switches modes to A or B and starts to dump fuel like crazy after a power failure. Just my 2 cents to check.


Yes I'm in mode d...I checked it the other day...maybe something is wrong with my board


----------



## Pellet rick (Oct 31, 2017)

Briatar said:


> Yes I'm in mode d...I checked it the other day...maybe something is wrong with my board


Maybe, try contacting englander. I hear they are pretty good with Phone help. Or maybe the stove guy will chime in on this ?


----------



## Briatar (Oct 31, 2017)

Pellet rick said:


> Maybe, try contacting englander. I hear they are pretty good with Phone help. Or maybe the stove guy will chime in on this ?


Ok I will later today and see what they have to say


----------

